
French Satirical fake news website Le Gorafi down, announcing “it's over” - carlchenet
http://www.legorafi.fr/
======
antimagic
HN needs to keep the "Le" in Le Gorafi for the title - it's an anagram of Le
Figaro - the most conservative of the mainstream newspapers here in France.

Edit: For more information see here:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/08/31/le-gorafi-fini-
site-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/08/31/le-gorafi-fini-site-annonce-
sa-fin_n_8063514.html)

Translated:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.huffingtonpost.fr%2F2015%2F08%2F31%2Fle-
gorafi-fini-site-annonce-sa-fin_n_8063514.html&edit-text=)

Summary: It may only be a marketing ploy - they're using a 302 temporary
redirect instead of a 301 permanent re-direct, which some claim is for
maintaining SEO...

~~~
DanBC
Current title is 78 chars. "Le " is 3 chars, taking it over the 80 char limit.

Which is a shame, because the anagram (at least, your explanation of it) does
add to the story.

~~~
antimagic
Personally I would get rid of either "Satirical" or "fake" in that case - one
of them is redundant...

------
ableal
Report by another French site:

[http://www.20minutes.fr/medias/1675731-20150831-gorafi-
fini](http://www.20minutes.fr/medias/1675731-20150831-gorafi-fini)

P.S. Quoted reply basically says they see no future in web publishing, and
expect an internet bubble burst shortly. Which the reporting site interprets
as a continuing joke.

------
louhike
I want it to be clear for every reader: Le Gorafi is an equivalent to The
Onion. It is not a satirical newspapers as Charlie Hebdo, so please stop
talking about the immigration.

------
thibaut_barrere
I really enjoyed the Gorafi, sad to see them go :/

Another similar place if you enjoy such content: [http://www.bilboquet-
magazine.fr/](http://www.bilboquet-magazine.fr/)

------
staticelf
Don't really see how this is interesting for readers on HN?

~~~
WhitneyLand
Probably because it's seen as a test of the will to free speech. Question: How
many satirical commentators can be killed before their numbers drop
precipitously due to fear?

~~~
sentenza
If that is the case, then it really doesn't belong to HN. In the background
information it says that they closed down due to financial reasons. There is
no free speech angle here.

Reddit is currently being overrun by a wave "Islamists/Muslims/Refugees are
destroying Europe" fearmongering.

HN isn't reddit. This should not be here.

------
wsc981
I expect Europe will face some huge troubles in the future, perhaps even a
civil war.

And these problems will be caused by mass immigration and multiculturalism.
Many immigrants aren't interested into integrating with their host countries
and in my country (The Netherlands) the immigrants also put a huge pressure on
the welfare state, because of this the social cohesion is breaking down.

In my opinion any country should have a leading culture and immigrants should
aspire to adopt the leading culture, since I believe sharing a culture
strengthens the social cohesion.

The French secret service is already making preparations for what they call
civil unrest:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/1182...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11826862/Airlines-
told-to-expect-French-911-as-Hollande-warns-of-more-Islamist-violence.html)

I will try to emigrate within the next 10 years or so.

~~~
DanBC
> I will try to emigrate within the next 10 years or so.

I hate immigrants, but it's different when I immigrate?

~~~
thiht
legal vs illegal. Basically no one has problems with legal immigrants willing
to adopt the local culture.

~~~
peteretep
You appear to have completely missed the entirety of the British immigration
debate which is almost entirely about Polish plumbers, Bulgarian brick layers,
and French financial consultants, far as I can tell.

